# Furry Xbox Players



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

are their any gamers furries who play xbox! I'd love to become friends and play together! You can add me on discord, reslaytable#9712 , or add me on xbox, reslaytable!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 25, 2019)

Yeah Xbox i love it ill add you just not at the moment I got something to do


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 25, 2019)

Sure, I'll add ya. What do you usually play?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 25, 2019)

Andie said:


> are their any gamers furries who play xbox! I'd love to become friends and play together! You can add me on discord, reslaytable#9712 , or add me on xbox, reslaytable!


Consider yourself added


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Sure, I'll add ya. What do you usually play?



Destiny 2, Overwatch, Minecraft, and For Honor


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2019)

Andie said:


> Destiny 2, Overwatch, Minecraft, and For Honor


I love Minecraft


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2019)

Andie said:


> are their any gamers furries who play xbox! I'd love to become friends and play together! You can add me on discord, reslaytable#9712 , or add me on xbox, reslaytable!


Meeeeeee I’m PearlOregano572


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

Universe said:


> Meeeeeee


Add me uwu


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2019)

Andie said:


> Add me uwu


Ok


----------



## Zilant raijin (Sep 26, 2019)

Use to play xbox, till my bros hogged the console.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 26, 2019)

Ooh, I have both an Xbox One and an Xbox 360! I’ll have to see what multiplayer games I have, but I’m afraid I don’t have that much.


----------



## Andie (Sep 26, 2019)

Zilant raijin said:


> Use to play xbox, till my bros hogged the console.


awe I'm sorry, you should steal it back >


----------



## Andie (Sep 26, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Ooh, I have both an Xbox One and an Xbox 360! I’ll have to see what multiplayer games I have, but I’m afraid I don’t have that much.



What games do you have?


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 26, 2019)

Well, most of my games are single player games. I can tell you that I have Minecraft on my 360, The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited and The Elder Scrolls Online: Morrowind for my Xbox One, I have the original Halo games for my 360 and The Master Chief Collection for my Xbox One, Left 4 Dead 2 on my 360, and two Saints Row games for my Xbox 360.

That’s all the multiplayer games I have, and I believe I only have a Gold membership on my 360. There is the chance that I don’t have a Gold membership, however.


----------



## Andie (Sep 26, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Well, most of my games are single player games. I can tell you that I have Minecraft on my 360, The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited and The Elder Scrolls Online: Morrowind for my Xbox One, I have the original Halo games for my 360 and The Master Chief Collection for my Xbox One, Left 4 Dead 2 on my 360, and two Saints Row games for my Xbox 360.
> 
> That’s all the multiplayer games I have, and I believe I only have a Gold membership on my 360. There is the chance that I don’t have a Gold membership, however.



awe, that's alright. I love halo btw! I grew up playing all the games and I'm super hyped for Halo Infinite!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 26, 2019)

Andie said:


> awe, that's alright. I love halo btw! I grew up playing all the games and I'm super hyped for Halo Infinite!



Same! My brother introduced me to those games. Yeah, I’m sorry, fren- I may not have a Gold membership to play with you right now.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 26, 2019)

I have Xbox but I am not actively playing. I am usually on playstation.


----------



## Andie (Sep 26, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I have Xbox but I am not actively playing. I am usually on playstation.



awe, booooo ):


----------



## Skittles (Sep 26, 2019)

Andie said:


> awe, booooo ):



SqizzleWolf on both Xbox n PS4 though. Feel free to add if you wish ^^


----------



## Andie (Sep 26, 2019)

Skittles said:


> SqizzleWolf on both Xbox n PS4 though. Feel free to add if you wish ^^


yessssssssss


----------



## RailRide (Sep 26, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Same! My brother introduced me to those games. Yeah, I’m sorry, fren- I may not have a Gold membership to play with you right now.



If you get XBL Gold, it'll cover both your 360 and XB1. You can buy scratch-off cards in convenience stores to start/renew a Gold membership if you see fit to do so.

---PCJ


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 26, 2019)

RailRide said:


> If you get XBL Gold, it'll cover both your 360 and XB1. You can buy scratch-off cards in convenience stores to start/renew a Gold membership if you see fit to do so.
> 
> ---PCJ



I know, I just don’t have the funds right now, unfortunately. I’ll buy a membership as soon as I’m able to.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 26, 2019)

My account name is UND3RFLUFFIES, but I can't promise availability since it's someone else's console.


----------



## Andie (Sep 27, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My account name is UND3RFLUFFIES, but I can't promise availability since it's someone else's console.



that's alright, i'll still add you! i'm reslaytable on xbox so you know it's me cx


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 28, 2019)

That's a cute avatar <3


----------



## Andie (Sep 29, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> That's a cute avatar <3



Thank you❤❤


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2019)

Does anyone play Astroneer?


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 3, 2019)

do you   like to play borderlands 3


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 3, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> do you   like to play borderlands 3


I play borderlands 3


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 3, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I play borderlands 3


cool


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2019)

Do you play Astroneer?


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 5, 2019)

I casually play various games on XB like Minecraft, WWE2k, and about a dozen others. It is on WIFI so I can only do Local but it works for me. 

I beat KH3 back in march, and almost finished Halo Collection and am thinking about picking back up Gears 4. I left it on the part where I was consistently dying on the part where I am running to a cabin or something and the ship is spewing out lightning which 1hKOs me lol

I also find myself logging into FO76, but on WIFI, so I may lag thus only do the default mode and I don't stay on fur long.

XB is great because I have gold which I renew yearly if I am unsure of what games I want.

I got it for Kingdom Hearts, Halo, WWE and Minecraft, but it is nice to have those and bonuses ^v^


----------



## Arnak (Nov 5, 2019)

My tag is rickywolf183 but I don't play online cuz people are jerks


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 5, 2019)

Tag is Swagman9999, I love squading up for Apex Legends, ask @JackJackal XD


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2019)

Hello


----------

